# 3930k to 3770k ?



## LiveOrDie (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm thinking of moving to a 3770K is it worth it i would like a higher overclock as well.


----------



## qubit (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't think you'll see any difference in your games. Save your money.


----------



## Jack1n (Dec 9, 2012)

No.


----------



## Protagonist (Dec 9, 2012)

No need, if anything Just save your cash, and if you need a change wait for Intel's Haswell


----------



## Jack1n (Dec 9, 2012)

Wait until ATLEAST broadwell if not more.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 9, 2012)

You want to go from a 6c/12t 3.8 ghz CPU to a 4c/8t 3.9 ghz CPU, and replace motherboards as well? Unless your just wanting to downgrade, why would you do that? You would actually loose computing power. Plus add the heat issues IB has because of Intel's bullshit sloppy thermal paste they used under the IHS instead of a proper thermal pad(which is exactly why I would never replace my 2600k with a 3770k).


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 9, 2012)

Don't do it, it is a downgrade. If you really want to upgrade, wait for IVB-E but even then your boost will be marginal. I see absolutely no reason for you to replace the processor/motherboard and to do so would be asinine IMHO.


----------



## Jack1n (Dec 9, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> You want to go from a 6c/12t 3.8 ghz CPU to a 4c/8t 3.9 ghz CPU, and replace motherboards as well? Unless your just wanting to downgrade, why would you do that? You would actually loose computing power. Plus add the heat issues IB has because of Intel's bullshit sloppy thermal paste they used under the IHS instead of a proper thermal pad(which is exactly why I would never replace my 2600k with a 3770k).



IB produces less Heat,it runs at higher temperature.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 9, 2012)

Live OR Die said:


> I'm thinking of moving to a 3770K is it worth it i would like a higher overclock as well.



Classical syndrome of "I want new toys to play with, nevermind if its downgrade or not"


----------



## radrok (Dec 9, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> You want to go from a 6c/12t 3.8 ghz CPU to a 4c/8t 3.9 ghz CPU, and replace motherboards as well? Unless your just wanting to downgrade, why would you do that? You would actually loose computing power. Plus add the heat issues IB has because of Intel's bullshit sloppy thermal paste they used under the IHS instead of a proper thermal pad(which is exactly why I would never replace my 2600k with a 3770k).



Grow some nuts and delid it 

To OP

If you are having doubts between a 6 core and 4 core then you have no use for a 6 core cpu and it doesn't make any sense anyway to switch to a 3770k.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 9, 2012)

you'd loose too much money doing the downgrade,  don't do it


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 9, 2012)

I think you've had your X79 rig for nearly a year now, right?


Moving to IVB will save you on power consumption, and performance will be much the same, if not a wee bit better, if you have multiple GPUs, and use the right motherboard.

The loss on the parts ,to me, is adequate considering the time you've had that rig. Sell it off, get the new lower-power platform, and save on your power bill. You'll probably sell your 3930K for $300 or so, board for the cost of the new board...you'll lose nothing, and get new hardware to play with.


Lots of fun to be had with memory overclocking on 1155, too. sticks that did 2000 MHz on P55/X58 can do 2600, sometimes.

And as usual, I have a different perspective than most. 


As to the higher overclocking..that might not happen.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 9, 2012)

Have you thought about getting a killer water cooling loop, as in better than your h100, so you can overclock further. Maybe turn off two cores if you don't need them and see how far you can overclock without them.


----------



## SaltyFish (Dec 9, 2012)

Is there a particular reason you want to go from a 3930K to a 3770K? The power-saving won't pay off if you plan on changing hardware again later in a short period of time.

If I had the money to pick up such a costly sidegrade without good reason, I'd save it for a fancy server Haswell CPU and DDR4 RAM (which isn't likely to be cheap since it won't be mainstream until 2015's Skylake).


----------



## Caspase (Dec 9, 2012)

I have no idea why would you want to do such a blasphemous deed... LGA 2011 is awesome with multi GPUs, the bad thing about it is price (which you have already taken care of). With good cooling that 3930k will actually OC better than an IVY and your epeen will definetly be bigger with said 3930k. 
If you want to upgrade something that doens't necessarily need upgrading why not the h100 to h100i? Or real WC?


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 9, 2012)

Since you already have a great setup just upgrade you’re cooling to improve your overclock and I think you will be happy.

I currently have both setups and would pick the 3930k over the 3770k.


----------



## radrok (Dec 9, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> And as usual, I have a different perspective than most.



And we love you for that


----------



## n-ster (Dec 9, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I think you've had your X79 rig for nearly a year now, right?
> 
> 
> Moving to IVB will save you on power consumption, and performance will be much the same, if not a wee bit better, if you have multiple GPUs, and use the right motherboard.
> ...



3930k for 300? i would buy 10


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 10, 2012)

If you have the money to consider getting an IVB over a SB-E, why don't you just build a new machine so you can have both? It isn't outside the realm of possibility to say that if you want to upgrade that often that you have the money to do so, is it?


----------



## Nordic (Dec 10, 2012)

_Guys guys... He is right. He needs something less that SB-e...

I wouldn't get ivy, but instead sandy. Sandy is soldered and you wouldn't have to delid your cpu to get the best temps.. It just so happens I have a 2500k.. I propose a strait up trade my motherboard and cpu for yours.. You will have your higher clocked processor and I will give your poor 3930k a  loving home.. _ .... joking

Seriously though. Your rig is great. I think the best option is to go to higher up watercooling. Maybe even get a second rig with ivy in it. Try and do something different with it, like maybe an matx board. Its your money and your decision. Whatever makes you happiest is what you should go for.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 10, 2012)

Don't do it bro, but sell me one of your GTX 680's


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 10, 2012)

james888 said:


> Guys guys... He is right. He needs something less that SB-e...



:shadedshu Really? I can't take this seriously because I've never heard a worse recommendation. This is almost as bad as a guy who thinks he/she can run SB-E without a cooler because the CPU didn't come with one. 

That doesn't mean he has to get something that is less powerful. He shouldn't do anything and let his SB-E live out its life because it will suit his needs more than IVB will (and for longer). There are no problems with it and the only reason is to save power and the money you would be investing in new parts would make that point worthless. Either way he will take a loss, be it performance or money if he replaces his SB-E rig with IVB or SB. It's a bad move no matter what way you look at it.

Do not replace your 3930k or you might regret it, or at the very least you will be short enough money to have invested in an Extreme Edition instead, let me put it that way. skt2011 also has IVB-E on the way, so I see even less reason for ditching SB-E for IVB when IVB-E will be coming around before we know it.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't exactly agree that it's slower to move to IVB.


At 4.6 GHz, my 3770K pulls ~75W. My 3820 drew more than that at stock. My first 3960X...oh boy. 155W at stock.

For up to two GPUs, IVB seems to perform better, to me, especially if you get a board with the PLX PEX8747 chip that actually uses the chip the right way, like the Gigabyte Z77X-UP7.

When comparing the i7 3820, i7 2600K, and i7 3770K, the 3770K wins, every time, in my books.


Yes, he'll lose two cores...so unless you actually have something that uses those cores...there's nothing to be lost, performance-wise. Probably 95% of people do not use the full potential of their CPU.


NOw, if you're a cruncher, sure, X79 is best, or is you run 3-4 cards, but two or less...I find it hard to ignore IVB, in such a way that my 3960x that can do 5 GHz on air...sits on my part shelf.




Personally, I think my perspective here is different because I actively use all the current platforms. Not many do.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 10, 2012)

Unless he cares about power consumption etc, keep the 3930K, seriously


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 10, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Unless he cares about power consumption etc, keep the 3930K, seriously


This.

LOE to make the change is too much to me... The power savings is laughable if one does the math (again assuming he is not f@H or something with 24/7 use).


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 10, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> This.
> 
> LOE to make the change is too much to me... The power savings is laughable if one does the math (again assuming he is not f@H or something with 24/7 use).



If you stay in Soviet Britain its going to cost you quite a lot of money, about £1/watt-year. Not laughing matter if you run your rigs 24/7, its easily tens of pounds better spent on other things. Of course, if you can afford 3930K to begin with that is completely different matter. Other than that, hot rooms in summer.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 10, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Really?



I went an italicized it to make it clear I was not being serious. I guess it was not clear.



cadaveca said:


> At 4.6 GHz, my 3770K pulls ~75W. My 3820 drew more than that at stock. My first 3960X...oh boy. 155W at stock.
> 
> 
> When comparing the i7 3820, i7 2600K, and i7 3770K, the 3770K wins, every time, in my books.
> ...


You really do have a good a better perspective from that experience. I look at sb-e and think its a monster performer if clocked the same as my 2500k.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 10, 2012)

Thats enough for a dinner if my conversion rate is right (and assuming your math is). Then you have the time it takes to remove everything, but new, and reinstall.. My time is worth way more PER HOUR than dinner....and a movie.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 16, 2012)

Sorry guys i forgot about this thread been really flat out at work, My GF's rig i built her has a 3770K on a ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE and the little thing is a beast, It boot faster than mine also seem windows fast start up works on Z77 when it doesn't on X79, Also been having a few annoying problems with my board when i have external usb hdds plugged in, Also X79 i have to use a modded bios for TRIM it just seem like X79 gets no love and is less refined than Z77, Also i don't care about power saving .


----------



## Nordic (Dec 16, 2012)

Looks like you made a decision... Yes?


----------



## Naito (Dec 16, 2012)

Hold out for Haswell


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 16, 2012)

Whens Haswell due out?


----------



## Naito (Dec 16, 2012)

Live OR Die said:


> Whens Haswell due out?



I'd say around April for the performance variants.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 16, 2012)

OK thanks it may pay to wait then i want to see how these chips do.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 16, 2012)

I am waiting to upgrade my i7 970 with Hawell. Play as you will
You already have a great CPU and (in my opinion) should wait.


----------



## Naito (Dec 16, 2012)

In case you hadn't already read it; Anand has a good article on the Haswell architecture here. Has good specification/architecture comparisons between Sandy Bridge and Nehalem. Probably the most interesting section for me, was the execution engine area.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 16, 2012)

HammerON said:


> I am waiting to upgrade my i7 970 with Hawell. Play as you will
> You already have a great CPU and (in my opinion) should wait.



I just got an i7 970 and I love it, won't be changing any time soon


----------



## HammerON (Dec 16, 2012)

I agree. I have a 2700K that I haven't played around with yet. However when it comes to my main gaming rig, I have not felt the need to upgrade yet...
Haswell may make me change my mind.


----------



## Pehla (Dec 16, 2012)

i cant belive that ppl think going from extreme edition cpu to mainstream cpu is upgrade?!?!i dont think he is bothered by electrical bills,if so he wouldnt buy that config at first place..
i agree with someone who say that you can easily wait for broadwell to be released!! u will not see any botleneckyng by ur cpu in next few years!! i mean come on...3930k!!! i wouldnt replace it at least for 6 years of life time!!!


----------



## Naito (Dec 16, 2012)

HammerON said:


> However when it comes to my main gaming rig, I have not felt the need to upgrade yet...



I think anything post-Core architecture (ie C2D, C2Q), would still be ample for most games. My mate has a rig with a W3580 @ 3.84GHz coupled with 1866MHz DDR3, that still chews up games. I myself try to go every 'Tick' since my Penryn (except Westmere as it was either dual-core or expensive hex-core). Currently on Ivy Bridge, waiting for Broadwell.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 16, 2012)

Pehla said:


> i cant belive that ppl think going from extreme edition cpu to mainstream cpu is upgrade?!?!i dont think he is bothered by electrical bills,if so he wouldnt buy that config at first place..
> i agree with someone who say that you can easily wait for broadwell to be released!! u will not see any botleneckyng by ur cpu in next few years!! i mean come on...3930k!!! i wouldnt replace it at least for 6 years of life time!!!



Just wanted a higher OC with less heat don't really want to go water to much work also i move my system around a lot.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 16, 2012)

Live OR Die said:


> Just wanted a higher OC with less heat don't really want to go water to much work also i move my system around a lot.



Sandy Bridge 2600k or 2700k would be better suited for that.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 16, 2012)

Live OR Die said:


> Just wanted a higher OC with less heat don't really want to go water to much work also i move my system around a lot.



You know, regardless of what CPU you would end up replacing your 3930k with, you're not going to see any performance difference. It's just a waste of money. I find little difference in my games between running at 4Ghz and 4.75Ghz. I wouldn't replace it just because it doesn't clock as high at a quad-core with less heat. You have a 6-core machine. It can handle anything, so why would you care if your clocks are higher or not if the chip you would be getting has 2 fewer cores?

The question of upgrading from a 3930k isn't a question that really should be getting asked yet, because whatever you get will be just as good or worse.


----------



## reverze (Dec 16, 2012)

if you are willing to donate the chip, would be a huge upgrade for me. ( never hurts to ask )


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 16, 2012)

reverze said:


> if you are willing to donate the chip, would be a huge upgrade for me. ( never hurts to ask )



I don't suspect he will be "donating" a 600 USD CPU. I suspect if he were to change CPUs (which I still think would be a dumb idea,) he would most likely sell it since he could at least get 450 USD for it.


----------



## claylomax (Dec 16, 2012)

Live OR Die said:


> Just wanted a higher OC with less heat don't really want to go water to much work also i move my system around a lot.



Then get a 3820. You lose cache but it can do 4750mhz easily or 4300mhz undervolted; it runs really cool.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 17, 2012)

If i do buy a new 2011 chip would be a ivy-e but seeing that Haswell isn't to far away im guessing it will get a new socket, Also you are wrong i get a bottleneck from my CPU in boarderlands 2 but i don't play that any more but just saying .


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 17, 2012)

I can't believe there's still people so ill informed of 2011s uselessness. If you want to game you use the faster 1155, if you want a workstation use server parts.

I mean really, it's not like any of this is new news here people http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/551?vs=552&i=60.61.62.129.337.338.339.340.341.342.343.63.64

Radically higher cost, higher power consumption, and for worse performance. A total dud, and when it finally gets IVY Haswell will keep the mainstream ahead yet again. If this is your gaming platform I PITTY THE FOOL!


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 17, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I can't believe there's still people so ill informed of 2011s uselessness.



-1: My 3820 handles everything I throw at it. I don't know where you get your info from but you're over exaggerating it.


LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Radically higher cost


I got my 3820 cheaper than every other 1155 i7 chip and it performs just as well.


LAN_deRf_HA said:


> higher power consumption


Since quad-channel memory, 40 PCI-E lanes, a larger cache, and QPI doesn't add to the fully loaded usage. :shadedshu


LAN_deRf_HA said:


> and for worse performance.


SB-E is just as fast with single threaded applications if you're talking about SB-E vs SB and IVB out of the box and what kind of applications you use.


LAN_deRf_HA said:


> If this is your gaming platform I PITTY THE FOOL!


You make it sound like people who game always dedicates a machine to it. I know that I don't.

I also bet you that if Live OR Die disabled HT, his 3930k would still be faster than your 2600k.

You can go ahead and change the CPU you're using but I seriously doubt you're going to notice much of a difference. It's not a worth while "upgrade" if you can call it that.

Also don't go judging a X79 SB-E rig if you don't have one yourself. Looking at benchmarks and using it are two different stories. The flexible BCLK alone makes skt2011 worth while if you're an overclocker. Lets see you run a 133Mhz BCLK on that 2600k of yours. I know that my 3820 and his 3930k should do it just fine.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 17, 2012)

3770K doesn't even have VT-d lmao


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 17, 2012)

Your spec argument is hollow since those specs don't benefit you, and BCLK is of no interest. Why would I want to push my cpu within 30mhz of being unstable? I stuck to even clocks even when I had the option. Beyond that you've got the worst config to defend buying a 2011. The same (in a few instances worse) performance as a 2600k across the board, so you have zero justification for your increased power draw. That's why when 2011 came out everyone said go big or go home. Why did you buy it if you aren't using one of the 6 cores that distinguish it from 1155? You can try convincing yourself you made the right move but it doesn't seem particularly rational.


----------



## radrok (Dec 17, 2012)

I get what you are saying, LAN, skt2011 is a waste for gaming but when you utilize all threads on a 3930K/3960X it trounces the 3770k.

The only reason I'd recommend socket 2011 for gaming is when someone has 3 or 4 GPUs, anything less and it is a waste of money.

EDIT: also socket 2011 with a CPU that has less than 6 cores it is a waste, any 1155 chip can do the same with lower TDP, if you go X79 then just buy a 6 core.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 17, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Your spec argument is hollow since those specs don't benefit you, and BCLK is of no interest. Why would I want to push my cpu within 30mhz of being unstable? I stuck to even clocks even when I had the option. Beyond that you've got the worst config to defend buying a 2011. The same (in a few instances worse) performance as a 2600k across the board, so you have zero justification for your increased power draw. That's why when 2011 came out everyone said go big or go home. Why did you buy it if you aren't using one of the 6 cores that distinguish it from 1155? You can try convincing yourself you made the right move but it doesn't seem particularly rational.



I bought it for the 8 slots of memory and quad channel, I wanted VT-d as well. I think it was worth paying the extra 100$ on the mobo for that. Also, it's funner to OC and has a better upgrade path a longer life because of it


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 17, 2012)

n-ster said:


> I bought it for the 8 slots of memory and quad channel, I wanted VT-d as well. I think it was worth paying the extra 100$ on the mobo for that. Also, it's funner to OC and has a better upgrade path a longer life because of it



I got SB-E mainly for the DIMM slots and VT-d since I develop on a number of VMs. On the same token I also wanted to overclock (SB and IVB don't offer chips with VT-d that can overclock very well). The 3820 has done great for me. It kind of pisses me off when people say it's crap when they don't own one and that every person with a 3820 who has posted has said it is a worth while, capable chip.

This thread isn't about which is better, it's about weather or not Live OR Die should "upgrade" to a 3770k not. Weather or not moving to a 3770k is debatable but the end result is simple. No matter what CPU he uses, it will perform well and getting the 3770k in hopes that it will run faster is absurd. Go look at benchmarks. The CPU matters less and less as the resolution goes up, so unless you have a ton of GPU power, your CPU isn't going to be the bottleneck.

If anything you should wait for IVB-E to see what it brings to the table.

Also, I didn't buy a SB-E chip for it to sip electricity. I bought it to suck it down and to do everything I throw at it, and I'm happy to say that it delivers.


----------



## radrok (Dec 17, 2012)

I think he can get his idea about the two platforms and if it is worth to switch even if we are debating about the pro and cons, I don't think we are going off topic


----------



## Rei86 (Dec 17, 2012)

lol I'll trade you my Asus Max V Formula with a i7-3770k + some cash for your i7-3930k + Asus RIVE

Let me know


----------



## n-ster (Dec 17, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I got SB-E mainly for the DIMM slots and VT-d since I develop on a number of VMs. On the same token I also wanted to overclock (SB and IVB don't offer chips with VT-d that can overclock very well). The 3820 has done great for me. It kind of pisses me off when people say it's crap when they don't own one and that every person with a 3820 who has posted has said it is a worth while, capable chip.
> 
> This thread isn't about which is better, it's about weather or not Live OR Die should "upgrade" to a 3770k not. Weather or not moving to a 3770k is debatable but the end result is simple. No matter what CPU he uses, it will perform well and getting the 3770k in hopes that it will run faster is absurd. Go look at benchmarks. The CPU matters less and less as the resolution goes up, so unless you have a ton of GPU power, your CPU isn't going to be the bottleneck.
> 
> ...



I think he just wants to play with new toys and get a higher OC for fun. He just needed people to tell him to not itch the change itch


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 17, 2012)

n-ster said:


> I think he just wants to play with new toys and get a higher OC for fun. He just needed people to tell him to not itch the change itch



This ^  lolz


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 17, 2012)

n-ster said:


> I think he just wants to play with new toys and get a higher OC for fun. He just needed people to tell him to not itch the change itch



I completely understand and agree with this. It's all the people who don't who are egging him on to replace perfectly good hardware.


----------



## buggalugs (Dec 17, 2012)

I've had both systems and I would strongly recommend the 3770k over the 3930k. If you already have a 3930k it doesnt make financial sense to buy a 3770k. Performance is about the same for most tasks but the 3770k excels at power draw and memory latency is noticeably better on a 3770k system. Theres a noticeable feel of snappyness and responsiveness on a 3770k system compared to sandy bridge-e.

 No doubt the trigate architecture also helps with responsiveness with less power leakage but if you check benchmarks memory latency is 33%-40% better on a 3770k system and its noticeable. Sandy bridge-e felt like a slow unresponsive mess to me, the platform was also rushed and unfinished and you can tell by the way Intel only had enterprise drivers up until 8 months after release.

  Sandy bridge -e also has no official pci-e 3 support, no native USB 3, etc. I have always bought the high end X38/X48/X58 but I regretted buying X79 considering the CPU was $600 alone. Trust me, 3770k is a better system.

 You could probably do what I did, sell the X79 system and use the money for a Z77/3770k, I got most of my money back on the X79 system because it was only a few weeks old, so it didnt cost anything to sidegrade, much happier on the 3770k.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 17, 2012)

buggalugs said:


> You could probably do what I did, sell the X79 system and use the money for a Z77/3770k, I got most of my money back on the X79 system because it was only a few weeks old, so it didnt cost anything to sidegrade, much happier on the 3770k.



...but wouldn't that make more sense to wait for IVB-E to see what Intel does? Also if you bought the 3930k for strictly gaming, that is half of the reason right there why you "didn't like it".  All in all, I've been very happy with my 3820 and 42ns memory latency isn't that bad which is about what I get depending on clocks.


----------



## claylomax (Dec 17, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> ...but wouldn't that make more sense to wait for IVB-E to see what Intel does? Also if you bought the 3930k for strictly gaming, that is half of the reason right there why you "didn't like it".  All in all, I've been very happy with my 3820 and 42ns memory latency isn't that bad which is about what I get depending on clocks.



You could be even happier upping the multiplier to x44 and undervolting a bit.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 17, 2012)

Live OR Die said:


> Also i don't care about power saving .



He doesn't give a flying fuck about power consumption


----------



## Nordic (Dec 17, 2012)

Live OR Die said:


> If i do buy a new 2011 chip would be a ivy-e but seeing that Haswell isn't to far away im guessing it will get a new socket, Also you are wrong i get a bottleneck from my CPU in boarderlands 2 but i don't play that any more but just saying .



My 4.5ghz 2500k is a bottle neck for a few games I play. Planetside 2 for example.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Dec 17, 2012)

There are a few basic questions to address, in any upgrade scenario.
1) Cost.
2) Performance.
3) Future expansion.



Looking at those topics.
1) You've already plinked down a substantial chunk of change on a socket 2011 board (and presumably a processor).  If you bought a 3930k, you're looking at a minimum of $750 between the motherboard and the processor.  A new IB system will cost about $500 is you get a moderate motherboard and a deal on a 3770k.  

That $250 difference in initial price, once the resale cost of the 2011 setup, might be about $100 out of your pocket (assuming a very good buyer).  Let's say that the cost of this new system is $100, after selling the old stuff.

2) Here's the sticking point.  2011 doesn't have the IB architecture on it yet.  SB is great, but it still performs less efficiently clock-per-clock than IB.  At the same time, SB has much better thermal characteristics (due to an Intel production choice).  Architecture aside, the increase in core count means socket 2011 can run 12 threads, whereas 1155 can only run 8 threads.  

Because performance is also objective, what you are doing matters.  Gaming often utilizes only a small number of threads.  Larger, or more complex, programs can often utilize multiple threads.  Someone using Photoshop, versus a gaming rig, are completely different performance situations.  

3) Socket 1155 is dead.  IB is the last gasp before it is phased out for socket 1150.  Socket 2011 is supposed to get IB...in late 2013 (two years after it came out).  If you want an upgrade path, 2011 is your only choice.  The thing is, socket 1155 isn't a slouch, and may well be relevant for the next four years.



All told, I'd stick with the 2011 socket.  Yes, you have a higher power draw.  Yes, you've got a poor choice of motherboards (read: there were substantial issues).  Yes, you've get slightly less performance currently.

On the other hand, IB-e might just save socket 2011 (yeah, it's extreme optimism).  You've got an upgrade path, a boat load of PCI-e and memory channels, and you've already spent the money.  IB on socket 1155 looks excellent on paper, if you're buying a new system.  If you're jumping ship the monetary investment, and slight performance gains, aren't likely to be worth while in the long run.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 17, 2012)

only thing I would add to above is that there are plenty great mobos for 2011, so the lower amount of choices doesn't make much of a difference


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Dec 17, 2012)

n-ster said:


> only thing I would add to above is that there are plenty great mobos for 2011, so the lower amount of choices doesn't make much of a difference



Could you give me a few (decent options)?  My experience has been instability among quite a few of the initially available Gigabyte boards.  Knowing something that can reliably overclock, without burning up in three months, would be very nice.

I also did not specify that there are few options, only when compared to the huge amount available for socket 1155.  My mistake there.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 17, 2012)

Gigabyte boards you should avoid. I've heard good things about the AsRock X79 Fatal1ty Professional (especially for OCing as it has a good VRM) or the ASUS P9X79 Deluxe (though some do have stability problems...). ofc the best OCing mobos are the Extreme11 or Fatal1ty Champion, but they are expensive

I personally have the standard P9X79 and I've had no problems with it.

If you aren't going to OC too much there are a few boards who offer great features like the Gigabyte X79S-UP5 which is cheap and is basically including a RAID card

I'd also avoid EVGA.... basically stick with ASUS or AsRock

One thing the Gigabyte is EXXTREMELY weak at is OCing large amounts of RAM, especially 8 DIMMs

EDIT: Sabertooth is getting good review support as well


----------



## radrok (Dec 17, 2012)

Asus is awesome until you have to deal with RMA, that service is terrible.

I've honestly "touches wood iron or whatever" never had any problem with Asus so I've been lucky, my systems always had Asus boards and they are all still working fine.

I've built several Z68/Z77 systems too, Asus boards, and no problems whatsoever so I've never felt the need to rely on other manufacturers.

I've heard Gigabyte isn't that good especially because they tend to have LAN/USB ports die over time, but take this with a grain of salt because I've never dealt personally with em.

If I had to recommend a specific motherboard I'd recommend TUF Sabertooth X79/Z77, very solid choice.




n-ster said:


> I'd also avoid EVGA.... basically stick with ASUS or AsRock



This, EVGA mobos became junk the moment Shamino left that company and went for ASUS.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 17, 2012)

I remember Gigabyte being the best for X58 for example, I think it all depends on which platform it is


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 17, 2012)

n-ster said:


> I personally have the standard P9X79 and I've had no problems with it.



I've loved every bit of my P9X79 Deluxe. There is a lot of features and functionality built into this board. Not to mention a very beefy set of VRMs.


n-ster said:


> (though some do have stability problems...)


I've yet to experience this. My OCs are a slight bit more unstable with the 3009 BIOS, granted there is a BIOS update out with the only notes being "Improves system stability," but that is what they said about 3009. Either way it hasn't even given me any problems.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 17, 2012)

n-ster said:


> I remember Gigabyte being the best for X58 for example, I think it all depends on which platform it is


Problem is, nobody but the companies have a clue on failure/return rates and stability falls on the user more so than the hardware in a lot of cases. Consider an Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 will take a 3570K/3770K happily to 4.5GHz+ and so will the MVE, OCFormula etc up to for hundreds more (being dramatic there). So anecdotal evidence from anyone is tough to make a decision. All too commonly people will have ONE bad experience with ONE board and never go to that company again. I find that LOLOLasaurus as I have to imagine that though you see horror stories from all MFG on all products, I have to imagine (imagine the key word as I dont know either clearly) that 90% of customers are happy with the hardware they purchased. I'll take a chance in finding out myself than listening to people all bitter about a singular experience, or even a couple.

If I told you what I went through on my 07 Sentra SER SpecV with Nissan you would flip your lid that I am considering buying a Maxima or perhaps the new Altima 3.5L... Perhaps Im a glutton for punishment but if people's products were THAT bad, those companies would be out of business ya know?  Not to mention, people bitch and complain more than they post positive things.. Id laugh if forums were saturated with, "zOMG I ordered a Asrock hoochie and it works!".


----------



## PatoRodrigues (Dec 18, 2012)

Power bill reduced.
Cost to "downgrade" would be minimal after selling parts.
Difference of performance wouldn't be signifcant for gaming (but could be for heavy editing and rendering).
Low ceiling to overclock (unless you want to play with de-lidding/making some with the 3770K, replacing the TIM with something like Liquid Pro + Indigo Xtreme).

I wouldn't "downgrade", personally. X79 platform will have a upgrade path with IVB-E, and you may want check out on that down the road.

Just my shi*** opinion, tho.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 18, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> ...but wouldn't that make more sense to wait for IVB-E to see what Intel does? Also if you bought the 3930k for strictly gaming, that is half of the reason right there why you "didn't like it".  All in all, I've been very happy with my 3820 and 42ns memory latency isn't that bad which is about what I get depending on clocks.



Ivybridge gets low 30's on the latency.....  BTW.

You make some good points. All 3 (3930K, 3820 and 3770K) are great for gaming. In synthetics you will see a disparity in score. I own both a 3930K and 3770K and they perform pretty much equal in gaming. Kudos to the guy who finally said no PCIe 3.0. For gaming, the 3770K is the best choice. Socket 2011 motherboards are more expensive and so are the processors. gaming is a no brainer. Raw CPU horsepower goes to the 3930K. I am with he should not change. He will not be able to overclock Ivy higher than the 3930K due to the heat which was mentioned.

Ivy-E chips will most likely start out at $600. Ivy saw about a 5% increase over Sandy on average and Ivy-E will most likely be the same.


----------



## claylomax (Dec 18, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Gigabyte boards you should avoid. I've heard good things about the AsRock X79 Fatal1ty Professional (especially for OCing as it has a good VRM) or the ASUS P9X79 Deluxe (though some do have stability problems...). ofc the best OCing mobos are the Extreme11 or Fatal1ty Champion, but they are expensive
> 
> I personally have the standard P9X79 and I've had no problems with it.
> 
> ...



My board got good reviews, I'm happy with this mobo:


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 18, 2012)

claylomax said:


> My board got good reviews, I'm happy with this mobo:
> http://www.ixbt.com/mainboard/biostar/tpower-x79/board-b.jpg



I have a Biostar TZ77XE4 in one of my rigs and it is great. Here is a photo I shot.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 18, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Gigabyte boards you should avoid. I've heard good things about the AsRock X79 Fatal1ty Professional (especially for OCing as it has a good VRM) or the ASUS P9X79 Deluxe (though some do have stability problems...). ofc the best OCing mobos are the Extreme11 or Fatal1ty Champion, but they are expensive
> 
> I personally have the standard P9X79 and I've had no problems with it.
> 
> ...



Edit: I was going off with Z77 boards.......Gigabyte has a recall on  the X79 boards.. The other boards rock from Gigabyte. I need to read the threads better. LOL


----------



## claylomax (Dec 18, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> I have a Biostar TZ77XE4 in one of my rigs and it is great. Here is a photo I shot.
> 
> http://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq77/AAdeath/biostar_tz77xe4_15-1_zps0d53e7e7.jpg



It looks great!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 18, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Unless he cares about power consumption etc, keep the 3930K, seriously



yep I agree, Not even close to being worth the hassel going from 3930k to the 3770k. Better off waiting for Ivy Bridge E if you really are itching to upgrade.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 18, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> Ivybridge gets low 30's on the latency.....  BTW.
> 
> You make some good points. All 3 (3930K, 3820 and 3770K) are great for gaming. In synthetics you will see a disparity in score. I own both a 3930K and 3770K and they perform pretty much equal in gaming. Kudos to the guy who finally said no PCIe 3.0. For gaming, the 3770K is the best choice. Socket 2011 motherboards are more expensive and so are the processors. gaming is a no brainer. Raw CPU horsepower goes to the 3930K. I am with he should not change. He will not be able to overclock Ivy higher than the 3930K due to the heat which was mentioned.
> 
> Ivy-E chips will most likely start out at $600. Ivy saw about a 5% increase over Sandy on average and Ivy-E will most likely be the same.



my 7970 seems to be running in pci-e 3.0 mode


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 18, 2012)

claylomax said:


> My board got good reviews, I'm happy with this mobo:
> http://www.ixbt.com/mainboard/biostar/tpower-x79/board-b.jpg



Cadaveca gave mine a good review. Try fitting something else on this board. 
I love not having a single PCI slot though.


----------



## claylomax (Dec 18, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Cadaveca gave mine a good review. Try fitting something else on this board.
> I love not having a single PCI slot though.
> 
> http://benchmarkreviews.com/images/reviews/motherboards/P9X79/ASUS-P9X79-Deluxe-Motherboard-Top.jpg



I love not having four unused RAM slots.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 18, 2012)

claylomax said:


> I love not having four unused RAM slots.



perfect excuse to buy more RAM.... that was my excuse


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 18, 2012)

LOL @ quad channel ram and its relative uselessness... Big pipe but nothing to fill it!


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 18, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> LOL @ quad channel ram and its relative uselessness... Big pipe but nothing to fill it!



Speed aside, it does let you run twice as much memory as skt1155. Lets see you load your IVB rig up with 64Gb of memory. It also lets you run more, less dense, higher speed memory.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 18, 2012)

IVB for 2011 is in tow, just wait then. Moving to skt 1155 is a downgrade especially when skt 1150 is slated to replace it already


----------



## n-ster (Dec 18, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> LOL @ quad channel ram and its relative uselessness... Big pipe but nothing to fill it!



Sure it doesn't change the speed but it let's you have 8 DIMMs


----------



## radrok (Dec 18, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> LOL @ quad channel ram and its relative uselessness... Big pipe but nothing to fill it!



This made me l0l


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 18, 2012)

Keep the Skt 2011 machine- no sense in downgrading.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 18, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Sure it doesn't change the speed but it let's you have 8 DIMMs


If you need more than 32GB of ram, go for it... 



> Speed aside, it does let you run twice as much memory as skt1155. Lets see you load your IVB rig up with 64Gb of memory. It also lets you run more, less dense, higher speed memory.


Correct me if I'm wrong but most IB IMC will roll most SB-e IMCs given the same DIMMs. 

How many people actually NEED more than 32GB? 16GB? I would be comfortable saying 95% of people even here or other enthusiast based sites, wont need more than 32GB and are likely fine at 16GB or even 8GB for as long as that platform would be useful (couple more years before most may want to upgrade).

I wonder if SBe can do this: http://www.overclockers.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/trix2400-32g-sp32m-2550_11-13-13-35-1.70v.jpg
(serious question)


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 18, 2012)

...........


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 19, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but most IB IMC will roll most SB-e IMCs given the same DIMMs.



It depends on the SB-E chip, but in general, yeah, this is true. You know what is also true? How memory speeds barely impacts performance in CPU benchmarks let alone in the real world. People who need more memory will get more memory. You're also going to put more strain with 4-dimms on a IVB chip than on a SB-E chip, so that extra stress might make IVB memory clocks look a lot more like SB-E's, which still has 4 channels instead of just 2.

The problem with the logic here is that quad-channel doesn't help single-threaded tasks and faster memory speeds barely do anything to make the CPU itself go faster (over DDR3-1600,) so all in all you will only see the benefit when you start using multiple cores, which is where quad-channel memory shines.

Either way, I don't think the memory configuration will make a huge difference in performance but the places you do notice it is when you start stressing out all of the CPU cores at once on a memory intensive task.

One of the things I like the most about SB-E is being able to control the BCLK to hit just about any memory frequency I want. I'm not just stuck with the memory dividers at the stock 100mhz bclk so it gives me some granularity when it comes to what settings I have access to to overclock.

Is SB-E better. Not for the average user, no. For people who want it, it sure is and for all those people who invested in SB-E, we still have IVB-E lined up and I'm willing to bet that IVB-E will be plenty fast in comparison to IVB. Hell, even SB-E is pretty fast in comparison to IVB, but you also have to keep in mind that IVB came out after SB, it's on a different process, and quite frankly it's on a different platform too. Remember that SB-E has 856 more contacts than skt1155, not because it is cool, but because it needs more power, more grounds, and it has more PCI-E lanes and more memory channels.

Is it all necessary? No, not all of it.

Is it pretty awesome and fun to play with? I certainly think so.

I guess what I'm trying to say is, if you don't like SB-E. Give IVB a try, just don't expect light and day differences and think long and hard before you make the change because if you sell off your X79 rig, there will be no going back unless you want to waste more money than you already have at this point.

I don't think there is any reason to ditch X79. It works well and it's a worthy platform. Also for gamers, I think we will see games using more and more threaded resources and CPUs like an Intel 6 core might actually help.

Just out of curiosity, try turning off HT on your 3930k and see where it gets you. I know that my 3820 is a little faster on 4 cores when I disable HT as opposed to 4 cores with HT enabled.



EarthDog said:


> I would be comfortable saying 95% of people even here or other enthusiast based sites, wont need more than 32GB and are likely fine at 16GB or even 8GB for as long as that platform would be useful (couple more years before most may want to upgrade).



When I boot up my VMs and start developing I've seen my peak usage hit 14Gb. I can think of things that would put me over that, but I try to not be too unreasonable with how much I have open at once.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 19, 2012)

> It depends on the SB-E chip, but in general, yeah, this is true. You know what is also true? How memory speeds barely impacts performance in CPU benchmarks let alone in the real world. People who need more memory will get more memory. You're also going to put more strain with 4-dimms on a IVB chip than on a SB-E chip, so that extra stress might make IVB memory clocks look a lot more like SB-E's, which still has 4 channels instead of just 2.


Well, I just posted 2500+MHz out of a fully populated IB.. no idea if those sticks will do more with two DIMMs. I have to imagine so, but by how much, no idea.

NOt sure I agree CPU benchmarks, because several show notable gains... Hwbot ones like SP32M, even help in Wprime a bit... 3D11, and vantage/06, PCMarks. Synthetic to be sure though. Nnot sure about Cinebench or POV ray or anything like that. With DDR3 memory speeds on IB, its tough to make a positive point about the NEED for quad channel ram when dual is wholly capable.



> ....so all in all you will only see the benefit when you start using multiple cores, which is where quad-channel memory shines.


Got any links to benchmarks showing this performance scaling with multiple cores? I emplore you to test with a hex, and go down to dual channel and check out the differences (wont be much in a lot of tests). Its been tested before, I want to say by Tom's?



> One of the things I like the most about SB-E is being able to control the BCLK to hit just about any memory frequency I want. I'm not just stuck with the memory dividers at the stock 100mhz bclk so it gives me some granularity when it comes to what settings I have access to to overclock.


Agree.



> When I boot up my VMs and start developing I've seen my peak usage hit 14Gb. I can think of things that would put me over that, but I try to not be too unreasonable with how much I have open at once.


I bet I can count on my hands and feet the number of people running VM's at this place...point is, even with that you cant hit 16GB, so my point remains.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 19, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> I bet I can count on my hands and feet the number of people running VM's at this place...point is, even with that you cant hit 16GB, so my point remains.



Not with a single VM, I run multiple. I do web development so I tend to have several browser windows with 20-30 tabs each (and I usually run 2 windows.) Pop open some music and a game if I'm taking a break and I'm hitting 14Gb. Will I hit more? Not right now. Am I going to eventually need more, without a doubt.



EarthDog said:


> Got any links to benchmarks showing this performance scaling with multiple cores? I emplore you to test with a hex, and go down to dual channel and check out the differences (wont be much in a lot of tests). Its been tested before, I want to say by Tom's?



If only I had a 6-core to test on. 
I remember seeing some benchmarks that showed minimal gain, but I saw the same thing with IVB running at higher memory speeds. I don't have links on the top of my head, I would have to hunt around for those.



EarthDog said:


> Well, I just posted 2500 MHz out of a fully populated IB.. no idea if those sticks will do more with two DIMMs. I have to imagine so, but by how much, no idea.



That's pretty sexy,  I can't say a whole lot against that.

But even with your fast memory and IVB chip...




EarthDog said:


> I wonder if SBe can do this: http://www.overclockers.com/wp-conte...3-35-1.70v.jpg
> (serious question)



Sure can! Pi demands, SB-E delivers. Granted at 150mhz faster, but I had to overcome the IPC improvement going from 32nm to 22nm, but it is just as good damn it!


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 19, 2012)

Sir... I meant the memory speed, not the time to crunch Pi. I'm sure it was done, its not impossible to be sure, but a lot of IBs have a better IMC than SBe for sure.



> I remember seeing some benchmarks that showed minimal gain, but I saw the same thing with IVB running at higher memory speeds. I don't have links on the top of my head, I would have to hunt around for those.


Its actually quite common to drop down to dual or single channel in certain benchmarks at Hwbot as it doesnt matter... again just talking channels here and lack of performance gains over dual in the vast majority of things.

RE: finding the benchmarks... take your time.. I'm not going anywhere. Im curious to see if more cores help. I see the logic, but just not convinced that its needed. Thanks in advance for looking.




Anyway, sorry to start this tangent... was just meant to make a light joke about quad channel ram, not get into a discussion on its (de)merits. 

EDIT: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/core-i7-3930k-3820-test-benchmark,3090-4.html

The review above, in those benchmarks, show little negligible differences between two quad cores (2600k and 3820) with quad ch vs dual.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 19, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> Sir... I meant the memory speed.



I wouldn't know, my memory doesn't like to clock that high, but I've hit as high as 2450mhz at 11-12-11-36-1T but the CPU won't clock as high. My SuperPi time is almost exactly the same as your regardless of memory speed, so why does it matter if the performance of our two overclocks is practically exactly the same?

I look at it and it tells me that SB-E is just as capable as IVB. Hence the reason to not "upgrade" from SB-E to IVB when IVB-E will most likely be faster than IVB like how SB-E was faster than SB.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 19, 2012)

tbh the 2nd biggest reason I went with lga 2011 is the extra fun in overclocking, biggest reason being the upgrade path and possibility of 6 core

I think I'm going to go 3930K + AsRock Fatal1ty Pro as I just used my 3820 and P9X79 for a build at work  doing it only because work is paying for my upgrade lol


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 19, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I wouldn't know, my memory doesn't like to clock that high, but I've hit as high as 2450mhz at 11-12-11-36-1T but the CPU won't clock as high. My SuperPi time is almost exactly the same as your regardless of memory speed, so why does it matter if the performance of our two overclocks is practically exactly the same?
> 
> I look at it and it tells me that SB-E is just as capable as IVB. Hence the reason to not "upgrade" from SB-E to IVB when IVB-E will most likely be faster than IVB like how SB-E was faster than SB.


SBe's capability was NEVER in question... it was the the lack of improvement quad channel over dual that was my point the entire time...my apologies if that was unclear. 

The SBe platform is HUGE for those that need more than 4 physical cores, there is no denying that. My sole talking point this entire time was with quad channel and its uselessness over dual. 



> biggest reason being the upgrade path and possibility of 6 core


This is a great point, though Im not entirely sure you want to do the math on that vs say SB/IB platform vs 3820 X79 upgrade in two years to IBe for another $500 to get hex when the quad haswell or bardwell (w/e comes out after) will likely match performance of the IBe hex with only four cores. For example, look what SB+HT does against the mighty 980x.  Next gen chip tends to be close in a lot of tests (outside of apps  that can use more than 4 physical cores). My personal opinion is if you go to this platform, go hex or go SB/IB... dont just stick the tip in on X79. X79 + 3820 = myopic if you look at actual $ and performance for the lifecycle (all depends on what you buy and how long you keep the platform of course). 

Cheers guys, have a good night!


----------



## n-ster (Dec 19, 2012)

It's true that quad channel, apart from bandwidth benchmarks isn't much of an advantage. still fun to have  RAMDisks faster than ever


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 19, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> The review above, in those benchmarks, show little negligible differences between two quad cores (2600k and 3820) with quad ch vs dual.



The 3820 also has 2Mb more L3 cache, so it does better than the 2600k despite running 100mhz slower. Yeah, the 3820 isn't as fast as the 3770k (it gets very close,) but I'm willing to bet you that IVB-E will spank it.


n-ster said:


> tbh the 2nd biggest reason I went with lga 2011 is the extra fun in overclocking, biggest reason being the upgrade path and possibility of 6 core


+1: I love overclocking this chip, it's too much fun. I also got it with IVB-E in mind down the road, but I doubt I will need the resources of a 6-core CPU, unless multi-threading becomes a priority with the code I write, but more often than not, quad-core does just fine. Not to say I don't run anything that couldn't use 6 cores, it just isn't very often.

I wasn't able to find much with the 3820 having a little more power. All in all, games show little difference but it appears that the 3820 handles ALU ops a little better, not so much with the FPU though (not to say that it is slow, but it does trail the 3770k.) 3DMark 2011 is another where SB-E does fairly well.









In general, you're right, most favors the 3770k, but not by huge numbers. They're close numbers, closer than a regular SB chip would be.

I seriously feel when push comes to shove, the difference between the two will be marginal when everything is considered.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 19, 2012)

AGree!

Now seriously... Gnight for now! 



> 3DMark 2011 is another where SB-E does fairly well.


Riiiight. Its core dependent. Look at the Physics score... so is vantage, and 06. 



> The 3820 also has 2Mb more L3 cache, so it does better than the 2600k despite running 100mhz slower.


Oof not really...http://www.anandtech.com/show/5276/intel-core-i7-3820-review-285-quadcore-sandy-bridge-e 3820 also has a 200 mhz clockspeed ADVANTAGE, NO?



> Yeah, the 3820 isn't as fast as the 3770k (it gets very close,) but I'm willing to bet you that IVB-E will spank it.


Perhaps, or it could be ~5% faster than Sbe clock for clock like IB was to SB... though with how long its taking to release, it damn well better be a lot faster than that! 



> The 3820 is a quad-core and it still does better but on on 3DMark 11


50 points is negligible at best.. margin of error easily there.. same shhhhhhhhhhhhhh different piles with slight more cache




ok for reals.. night!


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 19, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> Riiiight. Its core dependent. Look at the Physics score... so is vantage, and 06.



The 3820 is a quad-core and it still does better but on on 3DMark 11, not vantage. I suspect it has to do with multi-core optimization (less waiting and locking on other cores.)


EarthDog said:


> AGree!
> 
> Now seriously... Gnight for now!


I know, I know, I have to stop as well.


----------



## PatoRodrigues (Dec 19, 2012)

I'll take the oportunity and ask:

For a guy that wants heavy editing AND gaming, what you would recommend today: X79 (3820) or Z77 (3770K)? 

Worth getting what gives you the upgrade path?


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 19, 2012)

PatoRodrigues said:


> I'll take the oportunity and ask:
> 
> For a guy that wants heavy editing AND gaming, what you would recommend today: X79 (3820) or Z77 (3770K)?
> 
> Worth getting what gives you the upgrade path?



Describe heavy editing? Are we talking about professional editing of video over a couple hours in length in HD, or are we talking hobbyist video editing?

Intel is in the strange place where everything is kind of in limbo. You can buy an IVB i7 3770k but that setup will never see a faster processor.

SB-E is good, but I wouldn't recommend it unless you:
A: have the money to waste to get something completely extra and unnecessary.
B: Want to have a little more fun overclocking.
C: Don't care how much power it eats.
D: Enables you to run 64Gb up from 32Gb.

The question is, how much does X79 matter to you. I had my mind set on SB-E before IVB even came out and I got the 3820 cheaper than every other skt1155 and 2011 i7 CPU which still managing to deliver some pretty impressive numbers.

All in all, if you game more than you use your machine for anything else and you're not planning on running more than 2 GPUs, get an IVB or wait for Haswell and skt1150. I recommend waiting for Haswell to see what Intel ends up doing and from there you can determine if it is worth waiting for IVB-E or investing in Haswell.


----------



## radrok (Dec 19, 2012)

PatoRodrigues said:


> I'll take the oportunity and ask:
> 
> For a guy that wants heavy editing AND gaming, what you would recommend today: X79 (3820) or Z77 (3770K)?
> 
> Worth getting what gives you the upgrade path?



If you don't know if you need a 6 core CPU then you don't need it, no offense.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 19, 2012)

radrok said:


> If you don't know if you need a 6 core CPU then you don't need it, no offense.



+1: Good advice. If you have to ask, you don't need it. That really does make it easy and simple.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 19, 2012)

PatoRodrigues said:


> I'll take the oportunity and ask:
> 
> For a guy that wants heavy editing AND gaming, what you would recommend today: X79 (3820) or Z77 (3770K)?
> 
> Worth getting what gives you the upgrade path?



It is a crapshoot. The 3820 has more L3 cache which would be better for rendering and CPU intensive stuff. There really is no upgrade path on LGA 1155 or 2011.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 19, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> It is a crapshoot. The 3820 has more L3 cache which would be better for rendering and CPU intensive stuff. There really is no upgrade path on LGA 1155 or 2011.



ivb-e is for 2011


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 19, 2012)

n-ster said:


> ivb-e is for 2011



Doubtful he will go Ivy-e after making his choice but maybe he will


----------



## radrok (Dec 20, 2012)

The only reason I'd upgrade my 3930K to an Ivy-E is if Intel releases an X edition 8c/16t CPU.

No way I'm going to upgrade 6 core to 6 core another time.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 20, 2012)

Well im going to wait for Haswell, Also i do use 3Ds max now and then so i built my system around what i use it for but it sucks that they still haven't got RAID TRIM working on the c600 chipset, I have to use a hacked bios just to use it on my RAID.


----------



## PatoRodrigues (Dec 20, 2012)

Well, i thought later that saying the GPU would be important. 2x GTX670.

Yes, IT IS professional editing in HD for some serious length of time (even some long school projects that require tons of dedication and good rendering after.) Yes, i have the budget for it and certainly want to have some fun with overclocking (but not messing too much with BCLK, because that could damage my system).

Really, i don't think i'll ever use 64GB's of memory (only 16GB).


----------



## PatoRodrigues (Dec 20, 2012)

radrok said:


> If you don't know if you need a 6 core CPU then you don't need it, no offense.



I'm here to read and learn man, no problem at all


----------



## HammerON (Dec 20, 2012)

PatoRodrigues - 
Please do not double post Use the Edit, Multi-Quote and Quote tools please.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 20, 2012)

Live OR Die said:


> Well im going to wait for Haswell, Also i do use 3Ds max now and then so i built my system around what i use it for but it sucks that they still haven't got RAID TRIM working on the c600 chipset, I have to use a hacked bios just to use it on my RAID.



You will be lucky to see Haswell by May 2013. This pretty much was a worthless thread.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 20, 2012)

Live OR Die said:


> but it sucks that they still haven't got RAID TRIM working on the c600 chipset, I have to use a hacked bios just to use it on my RAID.



Really? Mine detects that they're SSDs and everything out of the box. I was under the impression (at least for me,) that TRIM pass-through was enabled with the latest drivers. I've never had issues with my SSD RAID-0.


drdeathx said:


> You will be lucky to see Haswell by May 2013. This pretty much was a worthless thread.


+1: More or less. I mean, we did convince him out of "upgrading" to IVB which would have been a damn shame for his poor 3930k. Waiting for something newer is usually the best plan if you can wait.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 20, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Really? Mine detects that they're SSDs and everything out of the box. I was under the impression (at least for me,) that TRIM pass-through was enabled with the latest drivers. I've never had issues with my SSD RAID-0.
> 
> +1: More or less. I mean, we did convince him out of "upgrading" to IVB which would have been a damn shame for his poor 3930k. Waiting for something newer is usually the best plan if you can wait.



No TRIM still hasn't been enabled in RTSe drivers, The modded bios i use uses a different OROM that works with RTS drivers which enables TRIM but you have to force install the drivers.

Heres the link have a read though it.
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?26501-RIVE-3301-Patched-for-TRIM-in-RAID!&country=&status=


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 20, 2012)

Live OR Die said:


> No TRIM still hasn't been enabled in RTSe drivers, The modded bios i use uses a different OROM that works with RTS drivers which enables TRIM but you have to force install the drivers.
> 
> Heres the link have a read though it.
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?26501-RIVE-3301-Patched-for-TRIM-in-RAID!&country=&status=
> ...



Huh? You're confusing me. I thought CrystalDiskInfo only says what the drive can do, not what the RAID is doing.

I've had these two drives in RAID-0 since I got them, you almost can't tell them apart without the serial except the read/write totals and temperature. 









Edit: You might want to remove the serial number.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 20, 2012)

TRIM has been released for RAID SSDs...FINALLY!

Another link.. http://www.anandtech.com/show/6477/trim-raid0-ssd-arrays-work-with-intel-6series-motherboards-too


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 20, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> TRIM has been released for RAID SSDs...FINALLY!
> 
> Another link.. http://www.anandtech.com/show/6477/trim-raid0-ssd-arrays-work-with-intel-6series-motherboards-too



He's talking about X79 with the C600 controller using RSTe not Z77 and the 6-series mobos with RST.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 20, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> TRIM has been released for RAID SSDs...FINALLY!
> 
> Another link.. http://www.anandtech.com/show/6477/trim-raid0-ssd-arrays-work-with-intel-6series-motherboards-too



From your link:



> It's a bit disappointing to see Intel limiting such a useful feature to only specific motherboards, especially since many users are running pre-7-series motherboards.




ie, Intel-branded boards only.

Then:



> The following steps include unsupported BIOS modifications which can brick your motherboard. We take no responsibility for failures and the instructions provided below are only for informational purposes. If you still want to try the modification, you are doing it at your own risk and we strongly recommend that you backup all your data before trying any of the steps.



Your links prove that in concept, it works, for sure, but this isn't new news or anything, as the mod for BIOS has been around for quite some time now.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes, well aware of how it works. My apologies for not being more specific and post HOW in the thread.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 20, 2012)

Yer seems CrystalDiskInfo only does post info on what your drive does sorry, Brands like  Asrock/Gigabyte have added support for TRIM with a bios update for there X79 broads how it works is they add a option to change the OROM so you have a choice to load just the RTS OROM which works with TRIM IN RAID, Heres some more info from the bios mod thread i posted, Also this cant brick your board you have 2 bios's also bios flash back which you need to use the bios. 



> This should be identical to what Asrock and Gigabyte are offering (although my method of implementation is quite different). It still has the issues that ASUS' QA found though (but the Asrock/Gigabyte boards should have the same issues since the OROM loaded is identical when it comes to controller related code). I made it available for whoever wants it and doesn't care for what ASUS found in their testing..hence the big fat disclaimer on the initial post. You want it like the Asrock/Gigabyte boards have it? Here it is. You want to wait till Intel patches what ASUS thought to be a show stopper? Don't flash this and wait


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 20, 2012)

Live OR Die said:


> Yer seems CrystalDiskInfo only does post info on what your drive does sorry, Brands like  Asrock/Gigabyte have added support for TRIM with a bios update for there X79 broads how it works is they add a option to change the OROM so you have a choice to load just the RTS OROM which works with TRIM IN RAID, Heres some more info from the bios mod thread i posted, Also this cant brick your board you have 2 bios's also bios flash back which you need to use the bios.



Gigabyte X79 boards have problems and were recalled. Stay away from them.


----------



## WillRock (Dec 21, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> Gigabyte X79 boards have problems and were recalled. Stay away from them.



That was... a YEAR ago. They had faulty VRM which was fixed in like a week after their launch.

But, Giga s UEFI is shit compared to Asus or ASRocks, making their boards poor in competition.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 21, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> Gigabyte X79 boards have problems and were recalled. Stay away from them.



No, there was a recall for BIOS in a specific region, probably related to some character causing issues. They either offered BIOS to flash, or users could send in boards to be flashed.


Not a physical issue. 

Gigabyte's press release:

http://www.gigabyte.tw/press-center/news-page.aspx?nid=1077





WillRock said:


> That was... a YEAR ago. They had faulty VRM which was fixed in like a week after their launch.
> 
> But, Giga s UEFI is shit compared to Asus or ASRocks, making their boards poor in competition.



How many recent Gigabyte and ASUS boards have you used to come up with this conclusion? ASUS isn't doing so good with Windows8 support, actually, while I do not see these problems with my Gigabyte boards.

ASUS BIOSes offer more options for memory tweaking, Gigabyte offers more for power delivery options. They both have their good and bad sides.


----------



## WillRock (Dec 21, 2012)

*Stop shilling Gigabyte already*



cadaveca said:


> Gigabyte bias



Dave, I know you and Sin, I mean, StevenB, who secretly works for Gigabyte, give a double blowjob to Gigabyte. So I am not going to give shit. Please do not waste my extremely valuable time with the BS Giga tells you to spout out under cover, so that you get free Giga gear. kthxbai.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 21, 2012)

WillRock said:


> Dave, I know you and Sin, I mean, StevenB, who secretly works for Gigabyte, give a double blowjob to Gigabyte. So I am not going to give shit. Please do not waste my extremely valuable time with the BS Giga tells you to spout out under cover, so that you get free Giga gear. kthxbai.



Meh.  If you think I'm biased, you're barking up the wrong tree. I simply asked what boards you tried, nothing else, not a big deal. I was just wondering what boards you had issue with, curious to see if I could replicate the problem, and if so, forward the info to get it fixed.

Instead, you respond like this...mkay, I get it. 

Finding problems, reporting them to the OEMs, and trying to get them fixed, is part of what I do. That's all, but if you wanna make it appear to be more than that...OK, I'm a bit hurt you have this opinion of me, actually, but that's fine, I guess.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 21, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> No, there was a recall for BIOS in a specific region, probably related to some character causing issues. They either offered BIOS to flash, or users could send in boards to be flashed.
> 
> 
> Not a physical issue.
> ...



That is what Gigabyte is saying. I have 2 and they are worth a crap.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 21, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> That is what Gigabyte is saying. I have 2 and they are worth a crap.



How, specifically?


Seriously, if there is an issue, and it can be fixed, I'll forward the info. Gigabyte is pretty responsive to me requests with this stuff, and yes, I do have a good working relationship with them.


But I also enjoy the exact same relationship with ASUS and ASRock right now.

Just FYI, FUD is against the rules here on TPU. Just sayin'.


----------



## WillRock (Dec 21, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Meh.  If you think I'm biased, you're barking up the wrong tree. I simply asked what boards you tried, nothing else, not a big deal. I was just wondering what boards you had issue with, curious to see if I could replicate the problem, and if so, forward the info to get it fixed.
> 
> Instead, you respond like this...mkay, I get it.
> 
> Finding problems, reporting them to the OEMs, and trying to get them fixed, is part of what I do. That's all, but if you wanna make it appear to be more than that...OK, I'm a bit hurt you have this opinion of me, actually, but that's fine, I guess.



I do not have a Giga UEFI board. ShannonR says Giga s UEFI is still inferior. I am after her word since she used to work for EVGA and worked on the SR-2.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 21, 2012)

WillRock said:


> I do not have a Giga UEFI board. ShannonR says Giga s UEFI is still inferior. I am after her word since she used to work for EVGA and worked on the SR-2.



You mean HIM?  Yes, him.

At one time, I would have agreed that Gigabyte's BIOS overall was inferior(before they debuted their UEFI BIOSes), but they waited to transition to UEFI, and that transition, for me, was pretty easy.

But whatever, I'm only interested in problems, and getting them fixed. What one board company staff thinks of a competitor's products doesn't weigh very much with me.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 21, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> You mean HIM?  Yes, him.
> 
> At one time, I would have agreed that Gigabyte's BIOS overall was inferior(before they debuted their UEFI BIOSes), but they waited to transition to UEFI, and that transition, for me, was pretty easy.
> 
> But whatever, I'm only interested in problems, and getting them fixed. What one board company staff thinks of a competitor's products doesn't weigh very much with me.



The Gigabyte Z77 UEFI bios has everything you need. Is Asus' bios more extensive? Yes but Gigabyte's 3D bios is fine. This guy is just a hater, that's all for now folks!


----------



## WillRock (Dec 21, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> You mean HIM?  Yes, him.



Erm, no. Shannon... HER. She now works for TT, and has been reviewing for Bjorn3D. Since she use to make those high end EVGA X58 boards, I take everthing she says as a rule of thump.




drdeathx said:


> The Gigabyte Z77 UEFI bios has everything you need. Is Asus' bios more extensive? Yes but Gigabyte's 3D bios is fine. This guy is just a hater, that's all for now folks!



No, I am not. Read up.

You and your PureOC site is a terrible joke. You should be ashamed of youe existance. A  40-50 year old grown ass man... talking and acting like a 12 yr old.

Do you guys EVER actually discuss HW on PureOC forums? All I read is posts like "lol" and "Docs ass is clencing again". Just sad.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 21, 2012)

WillRock said:


> Erm, no. Shannon... HER. She now works for TT, and has been reviewing for Bjorn3D. Since she use to make those high end EVGA X58 boards, I take everthing she says as a rule of thump.



Shannon's linked in page:

http://www.linkedin.com/pub/shannon-robb/5/398/487


Note the recommendation from a fellow EVGA employee, saying "Shannon was the goto guy". Either dude he worked with made a big mistake there, or Shannon is a male. I do happen to know two other male Shannons, which is why I attribute that name to males myself, but I know it can be a female name as well.

That said, I have both ASUS and ASRock board reviews coming real soon. You can find my actual thought about their BIOSes and products there. I think each board maker has both good and bad products, and won't make blanket statements about any of them, unless I can post proof (rightly so though, as a reviewer).


----------



## WillRock (Dec 21, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Shannon's linked in page:
> 
> http://www.linkedin.com/pub/shannon-robb/5/398/487
> 
> ...



She is a girl, from XS forums. She is called punx over XS, all her posts sound like they were written by a girl, mellow I mean.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 21, 2012)

WillRock said:


> She is a girl, from XS forums. She is called punx over XS, all her posts sound like they were written by a girl, mellow I mean.



I know. I'm on XS too.  I'll send him/her a message and find out. What a weird way to introduce myself, but it can't hurt...too much .





And yes, I could be wrong, but do not think I am here. Wouldn't be the first time though.  I have been on these tech forums for longer than I care to admit.


----------



## WillRock (Dec 21, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I know. I'm on XS too.  I'll send him/her a message and find out. What a weird way to introduce myself, but it can't hurt...too much .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"28M looking for gay".  Plays guitar, has a sexy LP.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Dec 21, 2012)

I own a UD5 from Gigabyte.  They "fixed" the problem.  They did this by:
1) Removing overclocking.
2) Having a very open return policy with these boards.
3) Changing nothing physically.  

Yeah.  Four boards later (they fail about every three months on the dot), I hate what they did.  The reason I asked about other examples was because a computer down for 4-5 days every 3 months was unacceptable, given my "overclock" was only setting the RAM to default 1600 MHz speeds.


By the way, GB never announced an official recall.  Four tech services people all said the same thing.  "There is no official recall, but we recommend that you update your BIOS to the latest revision immediately for stability issues."


Right now, the UD5 has 4 beta BIOSes.  4.  To ask what they are smoking there is apt.  I cannot recommend GB for X79.  Their other boards generally only have a few tolerable failures (USB, bent pins, etc..), which are tolerable.  Someone seems to have fallen asleep at the wheel with the X79 line.


Back on topic.  This company bashing talk doesn't exactly address the OP's topic...


Edit.  
That's odd.  Shannon Robb speaks like most people, and doesn't gender identify in e-mails.  The odd part is that the press releases don't identify gender.  It doesn't matter (competent technical personnel are appreciated no matter what gender), but I guess I assumed there would be something identifying in the writing.  I'm taking it as a step forward, if we are capable of removing gender and being unaware of it unless specifically searching.  Woohoo progress!


----------

